# CDMA and ADSL books



## بارتيز (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
ارفق لك هذه الكتب للاستفاده
كتاب TDD- C D M A for Wireless Communications
كتاب PT- A D S L


----------



## ابن العبسي (18 مايو 2011)

Thank u


----------



## eng.loai88 (6 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ENGMohammed2012 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ENGMohammed2012 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررر


----------



## Eng_Ahmed.Mohamed (28 ديسمبر 2011)

Thanks


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (29 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس صديق (1 يناير 2012)

يعطيك العافيه يا باشمهندس


----------



## gerarrdinho (3 يناير 2012)

جاري القراءة


----------



## samirio (7 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## صادق ناصر (16 يناير 2012)

مشششششششكوووووووووووووووووور


----------

